# Bubbler to  soil...



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello  friends.  Thaught  I  would  sare this for the  new  growers  haveing  troubles..I  have  allways  been  working  on my  cloneing  skills..Well  Im  confident  with  *massproducers*  bubble cloner  as  my  choice  of  cloneing  method..I  cant  say  im  100%  on  all  clones..( Dont  know  anyone  who  realy  does)..But  do  get  roots  ..I  found  that  ya  want to  have  fish bone like  scales  on  the  roots  b4  transferring...I  was  haveing trouble  transferring  to  soil  and  feel  it  may  be  from  the  soil  so  heavey  on  the  roots..well  i  started  doing  a coco bucket..and  i liked  the coco..its  lite  and  soft...I  tried  last  fall  with  straight  coco  but  found  i  had  issues  with  lite greening  and  slow  to  get  going...this  fall  i went  wih  75% coco and  25% sil mix..and  they  seem to transfer better  with faster  gowth..I Take the  clone  from the bubbler...I use  4 inch pots for  this..I  collected  them  from over the  years  from  the  flower anuals..I  fill  with  coco mix, not packed  leave  lose..i  form  a cone like  shape  in  soil  for  the  roots...i  gently  place  more coco mix over  the  rotts and  add  6 ounces  of  Nute..(I  Use  Fox  farm  and  says 2 Tbl spoons  Big Bloom for  gallon water)..

As  llways  comments  welcome..Enjoy  your Suday  Smokeing  everone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh  this  was  a  clip  we  took that  was  2.5 weeks  in  flower..11/21...useually  takes  11  days from  a  veg  clip..this  was  ready  in  14:yay:


----------



## gmo (Dec 6, 2009)

> add 6 ounces of Nute..(I Use Fox farm and says 2 Tbl spoons Big Bloom for gallon water)..



Typo?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

No...I  use  th  litttle  3 ounce  solo  cups..we  use  for  rinseing  mouth in  Bathroom..I  give  2 cups   is  that  not  6 ounces:doh:...


I  have  a  Gallon  jug  wth  ph nutes ...not  6 oz..of  BIG BLOOM....:rofl:  


:48:


----------



## gmo (Dec 6, 2009)

ahh you add 6 oz of nute _*solution*_.  Gotcha.  Thanks for the clarification 4u.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 6, 2009)

thx 4 the tut 4u. ive gone as high as 40% on the perlite w/ coco. need to water more often but hey gives you another excuse to get into the grow room. lol. you dont add any cal/mg to your water? this is helping me this round @ tsp of calmag(not epsom)/gallon of water. found w/ watering coco so often is flushing somewhat on a small scale which likes to wash cal from coco & cuts. helps to keep buffer in coco & cal in plants to keep em happy.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have found that with using the bubbler cloner it really isnt necessary to wait for the long roots if your going to put them in soil. I really dont intend to jack this thread,
I have found all you need to do, is wait till you get a lot of the little white bumps coming off of the clones base. From this point just place it into an organic starter cube. Rockwool is messy and hard to start off in..

Your method looks interesting, never messed with cocco before.


----------

